# How I Met Your Mother - OAD 5/13/2013



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

...and there she is.

I have to say that I spent most of this episode disliking it, which is quite common for the show these days, but I didn't end up there. I was impatient with the artifice of Ted moving to Chicago, dreading the needless drama that's going to happen at Barney and Robin's wedding, frustrated by the manufactured controversy with Marshall taking the judgeship without even talking to Lilly. 

The last few minutes were shamefully manipulative... but it kind of worked on me. And I don't know why it was good to see Ted's future wife, since we don't know a thing about her yet, but it was nice to *finally* get on with that. Good on them for not dragging that reveal into next year. So I ended up feeling mostly OK about the episode.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Cristin Milioti is the mom.

I was the opposite - I liked the whole episode, which is unusual for me lately.
Maybe it was the excitement to finally get to meet her.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Young actress for the part but that doesn't matter. I mean it was a good enough cliff hanger for me cause now I want to know her back story! I have hope for the last season.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Cristin Milioti is the mom.
> 
> I was the opposite - I liked the whole episode, which is unusual for me lately.
> Maybe it was the excitement to finally get to meet her.


She looks familiar, but I don't think I know the name. Going to have to look her up to see why I recognize her.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Young actress for the part but that doesn't matter. I mean it was a good enough cliff hanger for me cause now I want to know her back story! I have hope for the last season.


She is a decade younger than Ted but only three years younger than Cobie Smulders although I'm not sure what the character ages are.

And we meet the mother this season. Hmm. Still matching the article I read months and months ago that I've referred to over and over again.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> And we meet the mother this season. Hmm. Still matching the article I read months and months ago that I've referred to over and over again.


Months and months ago, this was going to be the last season, so of course the view was we would meet her now.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

cmontyburns said:


> She looks familiar, but I don't think I know the name. Going to have to look her up to see why I recognize her.


I think she looks like a doughty Eliza Dishku.

I liked the episode.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

She looks like a composite of Robin and Lily. You know if Robin and Lily had a baby.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

She looks a little J-Love Hewitt


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

mwhip said:


> She looks like a composite of Robin and Lily. You know if Robin and Lily had a baby.


That is exactly what I was thinking!
It must be intentional.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

She definitely looks like Lily crossed with someone--I thought that immediately--but I couldn't put my finger on it 'til Ment mentioned Jennifer Love Hewitt. Exactly!


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Found online:

If you haven&#8217;t been to a Broadway show lately, you might recognize the Cristin Milioti from her work on The Sopranos (where she played Johnny Sack&#8217;s skinny daughter Catherine), Nurse Jackie (where she played a crackhead), and 30 Rock (where she played &#8220;sexy baby&#8221; comedienne Abby Flynn).
Milioti will soon be seen on the big screen in Martin Scorsese&#8217;s The Wolf of Wall Street, alongside Leonardo DiCaprio, Kyle Chandler and Mathew McConaughey.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

another shot


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So was the "Something New" referring to her? Or Marshall's new job? Or something else? Glad to finally see her. Given that they filmed a scene without her interacting with anyone, I wonder if they did it in secret with a skeleton crew so the word wouldn't leak.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I'll stick with Rachel Bilson even if she is a lesbian.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Here is EW's interview with Cristin about the role:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/05/14/how-i-met-your-mother-casting-cristin-milioti/


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> Cristin Milioti is the mom.


Are you sure it isn't Crirstin ? 

I was waiting the whole episode for the reveal, hitting the play button to see that there was only a minute to go and still no mother, thinking they should rename the show "How I Screwed with the Audience".

The other couple in the restaurant really annoyed the heck out of me. Considering how much Barney has messed with his friends I'd really hoped for more evil to fall upon them.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh. Sexy Baby is the mother?


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

Intersting article on what Season 9 could be. I'm guessing it will not make some people happy.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

max99 said:


> Intersting article on what Season 9 could be. I'm guessing it will not make some people happy.


You got that right. I gave up on HIMYM last year and watched last night's episode only to see who was cast as the Mother. Now that I've seen her, I'll probably skip all of next season until the episode where Ted actually meets her. However, I'll keep up on events, as I did this year, by reading Alan Sepinwall's recaps on Hitfix.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

max99 said:


> Intersting article on what Season 9 could be. I'm guessing it will not make some people happy.


i hope it's not a flash forward type of thing. i prefer the telling her back story, in particular how her and Ted's paths almost crossed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Ugh. Sexy Baby is the mother?


No. The woman who played her is playing the role of the mother.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> No. The woman who played her is playing the role of the mother.


Yeah, because I'm the first person to call an actor by their character name/characteristic.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Marshall and his brother were very funny. All in all, not a bad episode.
I just hope that the above link is being misinterpreted. :fingers crossed:


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> Marshall and his brother were very funny. All in all, not a bad episode.
> I just hope that the above link is being misinterpreted. :fingers crossed:


"You want me to grab your bag?"


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

"Kids, your mother was a very different person before I met her..."





Also, I found this funny. The mother is less than a year and a half older than the daughter...

Cristin Milioti (mother), born August 1985: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2129662

Lyndsy Fonseca (daughter), born January 1987: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0960912


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I was waiting the whole episode for the reveal, hitting the play button to see that there was only a minute to go and still no mother, thinking they should rename the show "How I Screwed with the Audience".


Were people expecting the Mother to be revealed in this episode? If so, based on what? I had no expectations that we'd see the Mother in this episode. Given that they were obviously not going to show the wedding in this episode, I figured we'd have to wait until the first few episodes of next season to meet her.

New topic: Near the end of the episode, the graphic on the screen said "Friday, 10 am, 56 hours before the wedding." It then showed everyone grabbing their suitcases and getting in cars/cabs. The wedding is just on Long Island. It's not like they're getting on a plane and travelling to the location. Why was everyone packing up and heading to the wedding over two days early? Is this normal?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Were people expecting the Mother to be revealed in this episode? If so, based on what? I had no expectations that we'd see the Mother in this episode. Given that they were obviously not going to show the wedding in this episode, I figured we'd have to wait until the first few episodes of next season to meet her.
> 
> New topic: Near the end of the episode, the graphic on the screen said "Friday, 10 am, 56 hours before the wedding." It then showed everyone grabbing their suitcases and getting in cars/cabs. The wedding is just on Long Island. It's not like they're getting on a plane and travelling to the location. Why was everyone packing up and heading to the wedding over two days early? Is this normal?


I went about 36 hours early to my brother's wedding site. The hotel was there and we had rehearsal dinner and the like.

As to your first question, it was stated somewhere by someone who would know and posted in threads here a while ago. It was before the show was renewed I believe. Hope that's specific enough for you!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> As to your first question, it was stated somewhere by someone who would know and posted in threads here a while ago. It was before the show was renewed I believe. Hope that's specific enough for you!


Before the show was renewed for a ninth season, we all expected the end of this season to feature Robin and Barney's wedding and that's when Ted would meet the Mother. But when they extended the show, it seemed they gave themselves an out about whether we'd meet her at the end of this season. Since the renewal, I've never heard anything official or seen any promos saying to expect the Mother to be revealed, so that's why I was wondering why people were expecting it.

Just read Sepinwall's article about what next season is supposed to be. One word: UGH!!!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Before the show was renewed for a ninth season, we all expected the end of this season to feature Robin and Barney's wedding and that's when Ted would meet the Mother. But when they extended the show, it seemed they gave themselves an out about whether we'd meet her at the end of this season. Since the renewal, I've never heard anything official or seen any promos saying to expect the Mother to be revealed, so that's why I was wondering why people were expecting it.
> 
> Just read Sepinwall's article about what next season is supposed to be. One word: UGH!!!


I could have sworn there was something more concrete than just assuming how it might work. When it was renewed, in particular, I thought there was an indication that we would meet the mother in the finale and then an uncertain subsequent season was to follow.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

According to the EW interview, she was brought in to do screen tests with Radnor, which wouldn't make any sense if they don't plan on having any Ted-Mother interaction until the finale.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getbak said:


> According to the EW interview, she was brought in to do screen tests with Radnor, which wouldn't make any sense if they don't plan on having any Ted-Mother interaction until the finale.


Sepinwall's article speculates on different ways they could structure season 9 so as to fulfill the statement, "Our ninth season will tell the epic story of the longest wedding weekend ever," while still allowing for us to see interaction between Ted and the Mother. Here's hoping they do something like he suggested rather than just have the entire season take place over the course of 56 hours with Ted and the Mother never interacting until the train platform after the reception.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I wonder how much money the two actors who play Ted's kids in the first scene of every episode make each week. That's got to be the easiest gig on TV. They haven't said a word in 8 years...have they?


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

getbak said:


> "Kids, your mother was a very different person before I met her..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you have to add 17 years to your calculation since the shots with Lyndsy Fonseca take place in 2030 not 2013, so it's really 19 and a half


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, because I'm the first person to call an actor by their character name/characteristic.


Just sounded like you judged this character by that character rather than the actress.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I could have sworn there was something more concrete than just assuming how it might work. When it was renewed, in particular, I thought there was an indication that we would meet the mother in the finale and then an uncertain subsequent season was to follow.


Yes. Dammit. I've been posting that I read that in a printed version of TV guide a long time ago. Well before the announcement that next year would be the last. It is all playing out exactly how that article said it would. But never mind. It is all made up on the spot. Sheesh.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Were people expecting the Mother to be revealed in this episode? If so, based on what? I had no expectations that we'd see the Mother in this episode. Given that they were obviously not going to show the wedding in this episode, I figured we'd have to wait until the first few episodes of next season to meet her.


Yes, it was pretty well-known yesterday. CBS, or Carter/Bays, or someone associated with the show -- obviously I can't remember the reference -- made a statement that we would get "the mother of all surprises" in this episode. Pretty obvious what that meant.

ETA: Apparently the wording was "the mother of all secrets". Here's one place I saw it -- Robert Bianco's TV column at USA Today.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. Dammit. I've been posting that I read that in a printed version of TV guide a long time ago. Well before the announcement that next year would be the last. It is all playing out exactly how that article said it would. But never mind. It is all made up on the spot. Sheesh.


I don't know why you've gotten so wrapped up in a speculative article published long before anything seems to have been decided. Here's an excerpt from an interview with Carter and Bays published after the finale aired:



> ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: It's already been announced that next season will be your last. With another year to go, why introduce the mother now?
> 
> CARTER BAYS: One of our hard and fast rules [when we thought we were doing eight seasons] was that we didn't want to meet her until the very end. We felt like, now that we're doing another year, let's find an interesting new twist.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds to me like this was something they decided to do after they got a ninth season, or at least as part of convincing themselves they were up for doing one. i.e. not months and months ago. I mean, who knows, but if you read about the lengths they went to to keep this a secret, even if they were planning it for a while I find it hard to believe anyone would have known.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Were people expecting the Mother to be revealed in this episode? If so, based on what? I had no expectations that we'd see the Mother in this episode. Given that they were obviously not going to show the wedding in this episode, I figured we'd have to wait until the first few episodes of next season to meet her.
> 
> New topic: Near the end of the episode, the graphic on the screen said "Friday, 10 am, 56 hours before the wedding." It then showed everyone grabbing their suitcases and getting in cars/cabs. The wedding is just on Long Island. It's not like they're getting on a plane and travelling to the location. Why was everyone packing up and heading to the wedding over two days early? Is this normal?


After the episode that started speculating that the mother was dead (where they had the big "45 days from now" thing) I thought I read something that suggested that we wouldn't be getting to the mother until season 9. However, Alysson Hannigan hinted at this outcome in an interview sometime last week, as did the HIMYM Twitter feed. I think it really would have p*ssed some people off if we didn't get some sort of answer tonight (like, you know, worse than the last 7 season finales p*ssed people off).


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sepinwall's article speculates on different ways they could structure season 9 so as to fulfill the statement, "Our ninth season will tell the epic story of the longest wedding weekend ever," while still allowing for us to see interaction between Ted and the Mother. Here's hoping they do something like he suggested rather than just have the entire season take place over the course of 56 hours with Ted and the Mother never interacting until the train platform after the reception.


To a certain extent, they almost HAVE to do this at some point, even if it's just in one episode:



> 2)They use the wedding as a framing device for a parallel flashback narrative about what the Mother was up to over the last 8 years, including the various times (Ted's lecture to the wrong college class, Ted dating Rachel Bilson) when their paths briefly, tangentially crossed. That's one of the ideas Thomas mentioned a couple of years ago for what they might do if a ninth season happened;


Also, my guess is that he won't meet her for the first time on the train platform. It's possible that they meet at the wedding, have some fun, get into an argument, go their separate ways, and then meet again on the train platform when they make up and give it a go. I just can't fathom that they'd do "the longest wedding weekend ever" and not have the two interact at least a little bit before the train platform.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks, guys. I wasn't disputing that there were expectations out there about the Mother being revealed in this episode. I only wanted to understand where those expectations came from. If producers and stars and network publicists were making comments about it leading up to the episode, then that makes perfect sense. I didn't see any of that stuff, but if it was out there, then I understand why people had those expectations.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Also, my guess is that he won't meet her for the first time on the train platform. It's possible that they meet at the wedding, have some fun, get into an argument, go their separate ways, and then meet again on the train platform when they make up and give it a go. I just can't fathom that they'd do "the longest wedding weekend ever" and not have the two interact at least a little bit before the train platform.


Based on the way the story has been told and the way they teased the platform scene, I think I'll be underwhelmed if it's anything other than a "lightning-bolt, fireworks, love-at-first-sight" type of meeting. If they've already made eye contact at the wedding, or talked for a few minutes while waiting for a drink at the bar, or something like that, I think that cheapens the "meet" part of the platform scene.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Sepinwall and Fienberg discussed the finale and the direction of the show generally in their podcast today. Warning, to those who liked the finale and/or the show itself lately: they hated it. While I did generally agree with them, I tried to step outside of any emotion about it and consider the critical points they were making. I found the discussion excellent, as is usually the case with the two of them when they talk in-depth about something.

I don't post this as a dig at anyone who liked where we have ended up. (As I posted above, I was ultimately mostly OK with the finale because of the last few minutes.) I just thought it was a good critical discussion.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> I think it really would have p*ssed some people off if we didn't get some sort of answer tonight (like, you know, worse than the last 7 season finales p*ssed people off).


I dunno. I think I would have rather seen her at the start of the 9th season than as a cliffhanger.

When I watched the pilot, I had this OVERWHELMING urge to >> to the end to see the part where he meets the mother. That feeling faded over the first six or so episodes and I made peace with the mother being "out there" and that Ted would eventually reach her. Once she goes to the counter and gets the ticket and the whole thing fades to black, I once again had that horrible sensation to immediately >> again. She's----right there! And now nothing is going to happen ALL SUMMER LONG! Argh!!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Just sounded like you judged this character by that character rather than the actress.


So sue me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I don't know why you've gotten so wrapped up in a speculative article published long before anything seems to have been decided. Here's an excerpt from an interview with Carter and Bays published after the finale aired:
> 
> Sure sounds to me like this was something they decided to do after they got a ninth season, or at least as part of convincing themselves they were up for doing one. i.e. not months and months ago. I mean, who knows, but if you read about the lengths they went to to keep this a secret, even if they were planning it for a while I find it hard to believe anyone would have known.


Because it was an INTERVIEW. not speculation. And they have followed it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> So sue me.


Why so pissy?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> Also, my guess is that he won't meet her for the first time on the train platform. It's possible that they meet at the wedding, have some fun, get into an argument, go their separate ways, and then meet again on the train platform when they make up and give it a go. I just can't fathom that they'd do "the longest wedding weekend ever" and not have the two interact at least a little bit before the train platform.


I don't know, if they get through the wedding weekend in couple of episodes it could be funny for her to interact with all of them _except_ Ted.

Maybe a bit of a running gag where every time he's about to meet her something pulls one or the other of them away.

But you could easily run that into the ground...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Why so pissy?


Why so cantankerous?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok so here is how I feel about the final season. If the season finale opener opens as the start of the wedding weekend and the finale as the train station I think I will be annoyed unless it depends on how well they use their story telling devices to complete the following...

- Regardless of they tell the story we need flashbacks. They already have presented how the mother and Ted have crossed paths multi times. I want to see more of how those were "just misses"
- I then want some of the courtship leading up to the marriage. We have seen Ted in multiple failed relationships. I need to feel closure on how the Mother is the one.

If the two bullets are satisfied and in a story telling matter that fit with the earlier seasons of the show I will be very happy with the final season.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Because it was an INTERVIEW. not speculation. And they have followed it.


Could you repost the link? Thanks.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> Based on the way the story has been told and the way they teased the platform scene, I think I'll be underwhelmed if it's anything other than a "lightning-bolt, fireworks, love-at-first-sight" type of meeting. If they've already made eye contact at the wedding, or talked for a few minutes while waiting for a drink at the bar, or something like that, I think that cheapens the "meet" part of the platform scene.


No way. Besides I think he is supposed to meet her at the wedding. She is the musical act right? We just saw her on the way to the wedding like everyone else.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Satchel said:


> I wonder how much money the two actors who play Ted's kids in the first scene of every episode make each week. That's got to be the easiest gig on TV. They haven't said a word in 8 years...have they?


You know that has been the same footage used everytime, right? They just filmed it once.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> Could you repost the link? Thanks.


I read it on paper. You know, a real magazine.

Without a link, it didn't exist? Even though I've been posting about it here for over a year. Yeah. I made it all up.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Squeak said:


> You know that has been the same footage used everytime, right? They just filmed it once.


Would be interesting to compile the whole thing to see how much they have repeated the shots. They could easily have done a few hours with different clothes, etc, in a day and repeated little. Or they could have just minutes and repeat heavily.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Would be interesting to compile the whole thing to see how much they have repeated the shots. They could easily have done a few hours with different clothes, etc, in a day and repeated little. Or they could have just minutes and repeat heavily.


The kids are always in the same clothes, same positions, same facial expressions. And more importantly, always the same "real" age (those actors have not aged at all during the run).

There was one scene a couple of years ago where they needed them to speak a line and the differences in how the actors looked was jarring.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I was surprised we saw her because this thread, and the link in it, made it seem like no Mother until next year


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

Waldorf said:


> another shot


Maybe Robin and Lily mixed with a little Kate Micucci?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I read it on paper. You know, a real magazine.
> 
> Without a link, it didn't exist? Even though I've been posting about it here for over a year. Yeah. I made it all up.


You really have a complex about this. I actually wanted to read it.

However, if it was an interview with Bays and Thomas, and in it they said that we would meet the mother at the end of this season, and it was over a year ago, then this is not exactly a scoop -- since a year ago this _was_ the last season.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I read it on paper. You know, a real magazine.
> 
> Without a link, it didn't exist? Even though I've been posting about it here for over a year. Yeah. I made it all up.


Why so pissy?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

reubanks said:


> Maybe Robin and Lily mixed with a little Kate Micucci?


I don't see any Kate Micucci. I agree with a previous poster though - a bit of Jennifer Love Hewitt. Maybe mixed with a little Amy Acker.

I am shallow and she looks cute. Totally okay with her as the mother.

The "interesting Article on Season 9" makes me think they should


Spoiler



add Jack Bauer and do it 24 style. At least give me the clock before the commercial breaks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> I dunno. I think I would have rather seen her at the start of the 9th season than as a cliffhanger.
> 
> When I watched the pilot, I had this OVERWHELMING urge to >> to the end to see the part where he meets the mother. That feeling faded over the first six or so episodes and I made peace with the mother being "out there" and that Ted would eventually reach her. Once she goes to the counter and gets the ticket and the whole thing fades to black, I once again had that horrible sensation to immediately >> again. She's----right there! And now nothing is going to happen ALL SUMMER LONG! Argh!!!





Jonathan_S said:


> I don't know, if they get through the wedding weekend in couple of episodes it could be funny for her to interact with all of them except Ted.
> 
> Maybe a bit of a running gag where every time he's about to meet her something pulls one or the other of them away.
> 
> But you could easily run that into the ground...


Sounds like you both need to read the article linked above about what the structure of the final season will be. I think Pol is going to have a lot more urges to >>.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> You really have a complex about this. I actually wanted to read it.
> 
> However, if it was an interview with Bays and Thomas, and in it they said that we would meet the mother at the end of this season, and it was over a year ago, then this is not exactly a scoop -- since a year ago this was the last season.


Just tired of being challenged on this. Wish I had a link. I don't. And, no, this was not the last season. No one knew how long it was going to go from a CBS perspective. The whole point of the article was that they wanted this season plus next to end it.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, one big fact about next season has been confirmed... [spoiler about plot direction of next season]



Spoiler



CBS entertainment president Nina Tassler has now confirmed for TVLine that Season 9′s entire run will, in fact, span the wedding weekend and just the wedding weekend, as the comedy details "how each character, before Ted, meets the mother. So, they each meet her independently before he does."

http://tvline.com/2013/05/15/how-i-...poilers-wedding-weekend-mother-introductions/


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

Spoiler



WTF?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Balls.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

You know, I've been this close to canceling my Season Pass for about 2 years. That may be enough to get me to actually do it.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Question for all of you.

I am about 7 episodes behind. Is it safe to just jump directly to the season finale and skip the previous six episodes? I am really finding it hard to motivate myself to watch all of these.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> You know, I've been this close to canceling my Season Pass for about 2 years. That may be enough to get me to actually do it.


Why? You have no idea if the quality at all. In mystified by people deciding how the story should be told rather than focus on if it is funny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Maui said:


> Question for all of you.
> 
> I am about 7 episodes behind. Is it safe to just jump directly to the season finale and skip the previous six episodes? I am really finding it hard to motivate myself to watch all of these.


Pretty much. Although one or two are pretty good.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Maui said:


> Question for all of you.
> 
> I am about 7 episodes behind. Is it safe to just jump directly to the season finale and skip the previous six episodes? I am really finding it hard to motivate myself to watch all of these.


They don't really do anything to move the story along, so it wouldn't hurt to skip them.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Why? You have no idea if the quality at all. In mystified by people deciding how the story should be told rather than focus on if it is funny.


Because it hasn't been funny to me for several years. It's a show I watch because of inertia. Every 8 or 9 episodes there's one or two moments where I laugh.

It stopped being interesting and started to feel like padding a long time ago. Imagine how much it will feel like padding next season.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I didn't watch any of this season's episodes until the finale, and I had no trouble following what was going on.

Given the premise for next season, I probably will do the same -- skip everything but the finale.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Because it hasn't been funny to me for several years. It's a show I watch because of inertia. Every 8 or 9 episodes there's one or two moments where I laugh.
> 
> It stopped being interesting and started to feel like padding a long time ago. Imagine how much it will feel like padding next season.


So why watch it at all?

It is a comedy. It is put on to be funny. If you don't find it funny, don't watch it and don't crap on it.

Many of us find it funny.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Maui said:


> Question for all of you.
> 
> I am about 7 episodes behind. Is it safe to just jump directly to the season finale and skip the previous six episodes? I am really finding it hard to motivate myself to watch all of these.


Maybe the episode prior to the season finale ... At least, the Robin parts -- it'll make a portion of the finale a little clearer.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

crowfan said:


> Well, one big fact about next season has been confirmed... [spoiler about plot direction of next season]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That info is already being discussed earlier in the thread based on that same information being provided in a CBS press release yesterday.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> So why watch it at all?
> 
> It is a comedy. It is put on to be funny. If you don't find it funny, don't watch it and don't crap on it.
> 
> Many of us find it funny.


I think you and I are having two different conversations. When did I "crap on it"?

I said that I was watching out of sheer inertia, and that the recent news might be enough to overcome that inertia and make me give up. You wanted to know why I felt that way, so I answered you. Had you not asked, I wouldn't have made those comments, the ones you now complain were me "Crapping on the show". Answers to direct questions, I might point out.

You seem to want to have a fight over this. I don't know why. It's really not worth it. It's not like I've been coming into all the episode threads and threadcrapping. This is likely the first time I've said anything negative about the show and it was a simple "this may be the straw that finally got me to stop watching it" comment. Everybody has that moment. We've been creeping up on mine for some time. This may (note I said "May") be enough to finally cross the line. Or maybe it'll be great and reinvigorate the show. I can hope for the latter, while fearing the former, no?



> Many of us find it funny.


You certainly can't tell that from the threads about it. Hardly any discussion of particularly funny moments, lots of discussion about how they are dragging it out.

Compare to, say, the "Modern Family" threads which are filled with people quoting favorite lines.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I think you and I are having two different conversations. When did I "crap on it"?
> 
> I said that I was watching out of sheer inertia, and that the recent news might be enough to overcome that inertia and make me give up. You wanted to know why I felt that way, so I answered you. Had you not asked, I wouldn't have made those comments, the ones you now complain were me "Crapping on the show". Answers to direct questions, I might point out.


Um. You crapped on the show first. Which prompted my question.

Whatever.

I see that you judge funny by what the threads say. Gotcha. Good for you. Saying Mother is funny gets you nothing but grief here so why bother? It is called group think.

I come here to talk about a show I like and all you get are complaints. From people watching it! Don't like it, don't watch. The show is clever and funny. But we get the folks who only care about the title and whine that very show and every statement doesn't move toward meeting the mother. Threads get dominated by that.

But whatever. I am sure you are right. The show stinks and the ratings are high due to inertia. Nobody likes it at all.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Um. You crapped on the show first. Which prompted my question.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> ...


Just to make sure I understand, when you think a show has run its course, it's ok for you to post that thought. But when someone posts the same thought in a show you still like, it is thread crapping? Any other TonyD79 specific rules I should be aware of?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Um. You crapped on the show first. Which prompted my question.


What I said was that I might be done with it. That's "crapping on it"?



> I see that you judge funny by what the threads say. Gotcha. Good for you.


Is it difficult to sit with that stick so far up your butt? You want to stop with the attacks? 


> Saying Mother is funny gets you nothing but grief here so why bother? It is called group think.


Nobody has ever accused me of going along with others for the sake of fitting in. You don't know me very well.



> I come here to talk about a show I like and all you get are complaints. From people watching it! Don't like it, don't watch. The show is clever and funny. But we get the folks who only care about the title and whine that very show and every statement doesn't move toward meeting the mother. Threads get dominated by that.
> 
> But whatever. I am sure you are right. The show stinks and the ratings are high due to inertia. Nobody likes it at all.


I think you are taking your frustration out on me, perhaps because I'm convenient, but if you go back and look at these threads I almost never post in them. So your whine here that all you get are complaints is not about me.

I made a one sentence comment and you've turned it into a personal attack and a tirade. I think you should take a deep breath and realize I'm not your enemy, and I didn't attack your favorite show over and over. Even this conversation is simply due to you asking a question and then attacking me for my answer. Had you had the intestinal fortitude to simply let that one sentence go, you would have had a lot less frustation.

And trust me, that's a scenario in which I may well be the resident expert. There are a LOT of threads in this forum where I took a sentence, or a post, too personally and things went downhill after that. So this is honest, friendly, advice. Take a deep breath and let it wash over you.

If you love the show, love the show. You don't need me to like it to enjoy it. And if the threads are annoying you, don't read them. Love the show on it's own. By your own words the threads don't have anything good to say about the show and this frustrates you, so who are you having this conversation with?

I really didn't mean to "yuk your yum", I had a bit of frustration myself with how stretched out the thing had become. You see it as a sitcom, old style, where every episode ends at the same place as it began, and that's ok, watch them in any order. Like "I Love Lucy" perhaps. Some of us like the more modern "over-arching storyline, while each episode stands on it's own" way of storytelling. There is room for both.

I don't think there was anything actually funny in this episode, but I didn't go off on a rant about it, or delineate all the things I found wrong. I simply said that I might give up watching. Which, I might point out, seems to be your advice to me, as well.

So why are we having a rather unpleasant conversation where you attack me? You seem to be particularly thin skinned here. Show crapping is usually more than "you know, I don't think I like this, I may not watch any more". IF I were to point out what a cartoon Marshall has become, and how Lily doesn't even HAVE a personality any more, but exhibits whatever they need for this weeks bit, THAT might be show crapping. That the show for the last few years has been more accurately "The Robin and Barney" show and everybody else is simply bit characters in the background, that might be show crapping. Or perhaps if I were to observe that Ted is such a putz it's hard to imagine how he meets ANY woman who wants to have sex with him, let alone one that leads to the title of a TV show, you might consider that show crapping.

But I did none of those things. I just said "you know, I haven't been enjoying this, I might stop watching", at which point you went off on me. I think you should pay attention to what people are ACTUALLY saying, rather than what you assume they are saying. You might be happier.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That info is already being discussed earlier in the thread based on that same information being provided in a CBS press release yesterday.


My bad. I thought the previous discussion was based on an article that was speculating, and that this was new info that was definitive.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

max99 said:


> Just to make sure I understand, when you think a show has run its course, it's ok for you to post that thought. But when someone posts the same thought in a show you still like, it is thread crapping? Any other TonyD79 specific rules I should be aware of?


Oh snap.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

max99 said:


> Just to make sure I understand, when you think a show has run its course, it's ok for you to post that thought. But when someone posts the same thought in a show you still like, it is thread crapping? Any other TonyD79 specific rules I should be aware of?


BURN!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I think I'm going to skip to the end of this thread. It stopped being funny for me a few pages ago.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

max99 said:


> Just to make sure I understand, when you think a show has run its course, it's ok for you to post that thought. But when someone posts the same thought in a show you still like, it is thread crapping? Any other TonyD79 specific rules I should be aware of?


Wow. I say a shows premise may have run its course once but the same people jump on this show over and over again and I'm the bad guy. Just wow. I even admitted in that post that I don't like to say that. Wow. Every Mother thread is full of hate and I'm the bad guy.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> I think I'm going to skip to the end of this thread. It stopped being funny for me a few pages ago.


This. Normally rational posters seem to have gone round the bend on this one for some reason. I know we all have our obsessions but this is JUST A TV SHOW. People should be allowed to express their opinions without it turning nasty. :down:


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Wow. I say a shows premise may have run its course once but the same people jump on this show over and over again and I'm the bad guy. Just wow. I even admitted in that post that I don't like to say that. Wow. Every Mother thread is full of hate and I'm the bad guy.


But HIMYM has run its course as well. This show really could have ended 3 years ago and there would've been maybe 5 memorable episodes we would've lost. And it's somewhat insulting because my guess is that CBS knows that a lot of us are only watching to see the story of the mother. But it's a built in audience that they know will keep coming back for the end of the story.

I'm not certain why you're so angry about the subject, but coming to a thread and saying that a show isn't meeting the standards it set for itself isn't unreasonable.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Absolutely spot on with Kate Micucci. It took me a second to realize it's not her.

Any chance she is just bringing the yellow umbrella to the real mother?


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Any chance she is just bringing the yellow umbrella to the real mother?


Evil. Just evil.:up:


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Absolutely spot on with Kate Micucci. It took me a second to realize it's not her.
> 
> Any chance she is just bringing the yellow umbrella to the real mother?


That would be funny. The opening scene of the next season could have her say "Oh, and where is the lost and found? Someone left this umbrella on the platform".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Anubys said:


> Absolutely spot on with Kate Micucci. It took me a second to realize it's not her.


(Wow, Gooch was only in 4 eps of Scrubs??)

This woman doesn't have anywhere near the "head on a lollipop stick" look, though I admit the bug eyes do remind me a bit of Kate.

(BTW, I think Kate Micucci can be entertaining, though as I said in some other thread, she's basically always acting the same.)


----------



## Hooch (Mar 30, 2005)

mattack said:


> (Wow, Gooch was only in 4 eps of Scrubs??)


Yes, I was in several episodes in season 4. Oh wait, you said _Gooch_.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hooch said:


> Yes, I was in several episodes in season 4. Oh wait, you said Gooch.


:up: :up: HOOCH!!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

mattack said:


> (BTW, I think Kate Micucci can be entertaining, though as I said in some other thread, she's basically always acting the same.)


Her acting is OK, but her songs, with Garfunkel and Oates and also in Raising Hope, are absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Ok so here is how I feel about the final season. If the season finale opener opens as the start of the wedding weekend and the finale as the train station I think I will be annoyed unless it depends on how well they use their story telling devices to complete the following...
> 
> - Regardless of they tell the story we need flashbacks. They already have presented how the mother and Ted have crossed paths multi times. I want to see more of how those were "just misses"
> - I then want some of the courtship leading up to the marriage. We have seen Ted in multiple failed relationships. I need to feel closure on how the Mother is the one.
> ...


I used to be firmly in the camp that I want to see some of the courtship between Ted and mother, but I can live with him meeting her the last episode. But, they HAVE to do it right. First of all, I DO want to know something about her so we get some idea of why Ted is attracted to her. To meet some random girl at the end and present her as mother without any reasoning, just seems like a waste of time. Second. they need to resolve the Ted-Robin thing once and for all, because Ted meeting the girl while he's still in love with Robin to me, just doesn't work, especially if the only meeting they show us is on that train platform. We need to know what it is about this girl that will make him stop pining for Robin.

So if we get to meet and understand the mother, and we get why it was "meant to be", then I'm fine with what they seem to be planning.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

This image from the paper on Wednesday made me giggle a little:


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

busyba said:


> This image from the paper on Wednesday made me giggle a little:


Neil Patrick Harris' Ted. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Wow - they really are shaking things up next season.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Well there's no doubt that Neil Patrick Harris would make a better Ted than Ted.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

TampaThunder said:


> Well there's no doubt that Neil Patrick Harris would make a better Ted than Ted.


NPH is good. He'd make a better me than I do. He's just that good.

tk


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

busyba said:


> This image from the paper on Wednesday made me giggle a little:


Nice to have the spoiler alert, below the giant picture of the spoiler.

-smak-


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

As seen on reddit:


----------

